# Schrift aus Schwarz-Weiß Bild



## Ymaster (25. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Ich habe ein Bild für unsere Abizeitung bearbeitet und will nun den Kursbericht draufsetzen.
Nur leider habe ich das Problem, dass die weiße Schrift auf hellen Hintergrund kaum zu sehen ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit PS der Schrift quasi die Anweisung zu geben auf hellen Hintergund dunkler zu werden (am besten fließend) oder muss ich jeden Buchstaben/Wort von Hand ändern.

Kai MfG


----------



## johndoe083 (25. Dezember 2006)

ja, da kann ich dir prinzipiell zwei vorgehensweise empfehlen:

1) spiele dich mit dem überlagerungsmodus der ebene in der die schrift ist. über den eben gibt es ein drop-down-menü wo normalerweise "Normal" steht. wenn du das aufmachst kannst du ander überlagerungsmodi auswähen... versuche das mal

2) schau dir mal das menü "ebenenstil" bzw. "layer style" an. da kannst du schlagschatten, konturen, verlaufsüberlagerungen etc... machen.

damit müsste dein problem gelöst werden können

lg
john


----------

